# Sujihiki vs Yanagiba



## Itsalright (Aug 12, 2018)

I know what each is, the bevel info and the meaning purposes of each. 
The question is, does a chef really needs both?
Cant someone replace the one with the other to save money and space? 
Actually cant someone use a sujihiki instead of a yanagiba?
If not, why?


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 12, 2018)

If your asking this question you should buy a suji, the bevel of the Yanagi does allow for cleaner slices but as a trade off the edge is much more delicate and a little trickier to use in most western settings(harder to use for butchery, in my experience)


----------



## lemeneid (Aug 12, 2018)

Single bevel knives steer. So while they’re better at food separation, they can’t for example half a carrot evenly.


----------



## Panamapeet (Aug 12, 2018)

Also, yanagiba wont do well on meats or fish with a crust. For raw boneless protein im sure you could do with either, but cooked is a no go if you ask me


----------



## daveb (Aug 12, 2018)

If you don't know you need a yanagiba, you don't need a yanagiba. Get the suji - great slicer, portioning, and will do all the fish you need unless you're in a sushi restaurant.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 12, 2018)

daveb said:


> If you don't know you need a yanagiba, you don't need a yanagiba. Get the suji - great slicer, portioning, and will do all the fish you need unless you're in a sushi restaurant.


Are you saying a home cook that only uses a $1k Yanagiba like once a month probably shouldn’t own one?


----------



## daveb (Aug 12, 2018)

Wanting to need one is a different story.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 12, 2018)

If its used once a month for a cook exploring a KKF rabbit hole. Then yes it’s worth it.


----------



## dafox (Aug 12, 2018)

daveb said:


> Wanting to need one is a different story.


+1 !


----------



## minibatataman (Dec 2, 2018)

daveb said:


> Wanting to need one is a different story.


+2


----------



## panda (Dec 2, 2018)

yanagi is useless


----------



## preizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

I am using my yanagibas in apro kitchen. No issue with them now but in the beginning it was a bit tricky.


----------



## Ruso (Dec 2, 2018)

panda said:


> yanagi is useless


They are almost as useless as pandas. Make of that what you will.

Also, I love them!


----------



## KenHash (Dec 2, 2018)

If purchasing a knife based on "need" then the only reason to own a yanagiba is f you make sashimi/sushi, crudo/carpaccio, ceviche, or any other sliced raw fish dish. A yanagiba is only "useless" for anyone who does not make such dishes ever.
A sujihiki with it's double bevel is more versatile as can be used for meats, fish any boneless protein. Having said that, I do know a couple of professional Japanese sushi chefs who use a Suji for slicing even though they use a couple sizes of traditional debas for breakdown. I believe it's just a matter of personal preference. If excluding "need" in the choice, well you can buy and own anything.


----------



## Gregmega (Dec 2, 2018)

daveb said:


> If you don't know you need a yanagiba, you don't need a yanagiba. Get the suji - great slicer, portioning, and will do all the fish you need unless you're in a sushi restaurant.



I’d even say working in a sushi joint is not a threshold for needing a yanagiba. Of the guys I learned sushi from while working in Japan, a fair amount of guys were very comfortable using suji only. For the old schoolers, it’s not a question. Yanagiba or no sushi.


----------



## rebornhj (Dec 2, 2018)

I would say sujihiki is volleyball and yanagiba is football.
Volleyball is very light and people can play (other sports) even soccer or basketball with it.
Football has oval shape and not evenly round at all like volleyball so people cannot play soccer or basketball with it.
But when people know how to throw football well, they can throw much farther, more direct, and much at higher speed than volleyball.


----------



## daveb (Dec 2, 2018)

I would argue that for sushi rolls, crudo, ceviche and thicker cuts of sashimi, etc that a suji's double bevel is more effective than a yani. For thin slices of sashimi the yani is boss. Most of what I do catering, lomi, poke, is best done w double.

But I have two, not one but two, yanis cause I need them.


----------



## rebornhj (Dec 2, 2018)

daveb said:


> I would argue that for sushi rolls, crudo, ceviche and thicker cuts of sashimi, etc that a suji's double bevel is more effective than a yani. For thin slices of sashimi the yani is boss. Most of what I do catering, lomi, poke, is best done w double.
> 
> But I have two, not one but two, yanis cause I need them.




True


----------



## panda (Dec 2, 2018)

The jnat polish freaks need them


----------



## QCDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Are you saying a home cook that only uses a $1k Yanagiba like once a month probably shouldn’t own one?


Like my 330 Hide with a mirror polish from Sakai Kev?


----------



## labor of love (Dec 2, 2018)

That’s interesting.


panda said:


> The jnat polish freaks need them


I think jnats are more justifiable w yanagiba though.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 2, 2018)

QCDawg said:


> Like my 330 Hide with a mirror polish from Sakai Kev?


I’m sure it’s really beautiful. And quite the performer.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 2, 2018)

Ruso said:


> They are almost as useless as pandas. Make of that what you will.
> 
> Also, I love them!


Pandas help keep the herbivore populations down like most other predators. That's why I try not to kill spiders. They eat the bugs I hate.


----------



## gman (Dec 4, 2018)

so over the weekend i made an unspeakable amount of sushi using a sujihiki and every cut was an absolute joy, but afterwards i immediately ordered a yanagiba and a bunch of new stones, because reasons. hope this helps.


----------



## daveb (Dec 4, 2018)

Give that man an upvote!


----------



## Kippington (Dec 6, 2018)

rebornhj said:


> I would say sujihiki is volleyball and yanagiba is football...


I think I understand what you're saying...
_***goes outside, throws yanagiba as far as possible***_



Chef Doom said:


> Pandas help keep the herbivore populations down like most other predators. That's why I try not to kill spiders. They eat the bugs I hate.


That reminds me of something I saw once.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 6, 2018)

Yanagibas have cool factor! ...or is that a wide bevel suji?


----------

